# PT language lessons in/nr Alcobaça



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Apologies for the slightly long header but I wanted to be specific.

Now having settled down a bit we want to branch out language wise, it would be nice to start to learn other words beyond building materials!!!!!!

Ideally we would like a tutor in the above locality, for weekly lessons.

Anyone know any people, if so could they please PM me.

Muito Obrigado

Rob


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Will ask around for you Bob.
I know a couple of ladies who live you way so they might be able to help


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

siobhanwf said:


> Will ask around for you Bob.
> I know a couple of ladies who live you way so they might be able to help


Thanks Siobhan, that would be great.

Rob


----------

